# M4/3 vs 4/3



## ecphoto (Dec 11, 2019)

Ive been shooting Nikon DSLR for years, but recently decided to buy a mirrorless. I got an Olympus OMD em10 mkii, I really like it so far.

I got a good deal on a 40-150mm zuiko lens. Problem is, I didn't look carefully on the listing and it's actually the older 4/3 not micro.

What I'm trying to decide is if I should buy an adapter to make it work or just buy the newer version at best but for $100. I paid $45 for this lens and an adapter is about $40.
What would you do if it were you?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 11, 2019)

return it


----------



## waday (Dec 11, 2019)

Braineack said:


> return it


Yep. The 40-150 is $99 right now... new. I'd totally return the old version and buy the new one.


----------



## waday (Dec 11, 2019)

M.Zuiko ED 40-150mm f4.0-5.6 R  | Olympus


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 11, 2019)

I got it on mercari, the don't do returns. It's okay though I'll just list it for sale on eBay.

That's kind of what I figured, but just wanted to make sure in case the old version had something special about it. I'll go down to Best buy and pick one up this week.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ac12 (Dec 12, 2019)

That is a problem, you have to be CAREFUL which lens you get, so you don't get a 4/3 lens when you want a m4/3 lens.

BTW, the EM10 is a great camera.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 12, 2019)

Send it back...........


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 12, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Send it back...........


I would if they would allow it, Mercari doesn't allow returns. It's okay I'll just list it and resell it.





ac12 said:


> That is a problem, you have to be CAREFUL which lens you get, so you don't get a 4/3 lens when you want a m4/3 lens.
> 
> BTW, the EM10 is a great camera.


I learned that the hard way, my mistake for not looking at the listing carefully.

I'm really liking it! I haven't touched my Nikon DSLR since I got this camera. I love how compact it is and  it has made street photography so much easier.










Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

